# FODMAP interesting but confusing



## tebe (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking at FODMAP it looks interesting, and I may well want to try it. However, I do find it confusing: Even within one write up about it I have seen contradictions. (Wrote about this yesterday, but my thread seems to be missing - could be me). For instance 'artichokes' are named both as 'don't eat' and 'OK' on one page. does this refer to jerusalem artichokes (Helianthus tuberosus)(a root veg) or globe artichokes (Cynara cardunculus)(a flower head veg)? I grow both in the garden with the intention of eating, so it is of interest to me. There may be other contradictions too,but that was one that leapt out for me. Is anyone in the UK trying this diet, and if so how have you found it and have you got UK based useful guidelines?


----------



## Pippa1260 (May 18, 2011)

I'm from the UK, and whilst I can't answer your question about artichokes and the specifics of the diet I would fully recommend it. My father and I have been following the diet for roughly 2 weeks and have found it the most effective treatment we have used so far for treating our IBS.You may find this link helpful in making up your mind about the diet: http://health.alprosoya.co.uk/fileadmin/www_alpro-soya_com/content/health.alpro-soja.com/EN/guest-editorial/FODMAP_article_ENews_May10.pdfThere are contradictions yes, but trial and error soon shows what will work best for you personally. This is the list I follow: http://www.healthyfood.co.nz/articles/2010/march/are-you-intolerant-to-common-foods/fodmap-intolerances-0310.pdfHope you're well and best of luck.


----------



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,I live in Australia. The FODMAP diet was created by Sue Shephard- who also lives in Australia.There is information about the diet on her website (just google her name).She also does dietician appointments- which can be done over the phone.I know it might cost a bit since you live in the UK- but I have been using the FODMAP diet for the last two years (except when I binge on all the yummy food I can't have!)- and it has reduced my symptoms incredibly. Her website also offers cookbooks and a shopping guide- depending on what you find intolerant.I would definitely visit her website though- because she was the creator.Hope this helps


----------

